# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 14



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  ladies 
​


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Me first again yay

Hope ur ok everyone

Kara hope your a lil better today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

job is safe at the moment and no pay cut but i can see the **** hitting the fan as some staff are not happy!!

speak later

hope you are all well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad things are ok Kara. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im glad your job is safe kara, 
sorry no personals this evening


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its quiet here tonight ...hope your all ok .. kara glad your jobs safe    lisa thinking of you and wishing you luck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just come back from my reiki meeting and sent you all some healing, honestly i'm not mad

Hope everyone is ok

Chat tomorrow

Michelle


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so sorry to hear you had the worry of your job, i hope things are ok and that you are ok.


hi to everyone x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie

i have decide from today im looking after number 1 in work , its not really in my nature but i think this is gona have to be the case

hows life with you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think that is right if you don't look after number one no one else will so good luck.

i'm fine just shattered so pleased it is half term can't wait for a lie in.

are you doing anything nice for valentines day. dh is going to watch the rugby at the pub with my dad and then we are having a indian take away with my parents. can't wait for a curry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't think we are doing anything, mil is coming to stay for a week

valentines day last year was et day and the year before was the day before testing lol

a curry sounds nice hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry wasnt' online last night.

Kara, glad things look ok for you at work for the moment.  Hope it all works out fine.  You're right to think of yourself.  

I have a day off on Monday so really looking forward to a long weekend.  DH out tomorrow night with his mates after the rugby so valentines night I'm home on my own   I'll be on here though!

Work has been so busy this week! Just really glad it's the weekend.

Sorry not many personals. Hope you're all ok though.  Got my drugs delivered today.  Also booked some reflexology too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow laura drugs are there so it will all happen soon

you stay postive hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks hun. I'm struggling some of the time with staying positive as I'm so worried about the what if it doesn't work question!
Hoping reflexology will keep me chilled out during the actual tx. 

Has anyone done one of the fertility spells they sell on e-bay?  Sounds crazy but I'll try anything on our last attempt!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i can understand that feeling well hun and that is so so normal

i personally wouldn't waste your money but hey if it will make you feel better go for it


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm just as sceptical as you re alternative therapies having wasted so much money on Chinese herbs and acu a few years ago.

I've had reflexology once before a few times and just found it relaxing so I'm not expecting anything more from it.  It's one of the ladies who practices at the Natural health clinic in Cardiff (the one that gets all the publicity) but I've phoned her privately so it's only £25 a go. I'm gonna do 3 or 4 perhaps so not mega money.  

Glad it's normal to feel so anxious. I was really chilled out about it last time knowing we would do another if it didn't work. With this being the final go I'm just really stressed out about it all.  I keep thinking past the actual tx to it not working.  Need to focus more on it actually working. Emotions all over the place at the moment.  And that's before I even start down reg


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara sounds like you deserve a valentine's day when you are being spoilt for a change

laura sorry to hear you will be spending it on your own. glad your drugs have arrived, reflexology sounds good, i've been looking into accupunture or reflex or massages. this evening i booked a massage, the lady has said best not to have aromatherpy has the oils are not suitable whilst pregnant and doesn't want to risk putting them on me whilst cycling, going to have a chat first with her to see what she recommends then will have an hour session and will see what i think. your price for reflex is the same i was quotoed for in abergavenny, so that is a good price for cardiff. dh has said he will pay for my massages. 
i hope the reflex works for you and keeps you calm and stress free during your tx.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i agree but i doubt it lol, think luke plans to go and play with cars!!!!

when i did acu i found it did relax me which helped

i picked up my gestone today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all its quiet again ...any news of lisa       ...kara did your gp fund your gestone after?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah my gp funded the gestone, aren;t they amazing

how are you hunni


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good every little helps   im good apart from a stinkin cold lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies   
how r u all this evening

lisa hope ur ok hun    

miriam sorry to hear about ur cold they make u feel crap dont they


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep like poop but im ok just hope it doesnt turn into chest infection or vertigo like before ! how are you and j doing without darren


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah hope it dont miriam 
we are coping ok so far   darren have phoned loads of times and e is a little bit drunk     god help his hangover tomorrow


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,
How are you all?
I've had a real rollercoaster of emotions this week. Completly convinced I am not pregnant.
Did test this morning     
I am in shock.  Went to hos and they confirmed it. 
Have first scan date on March 5th.
Oh My God Girls, I can't beleive it!!!  
Good luck to you all on your own personal journey.

Lisa xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh lisa am soooo pleased for you  you must be over the moon did hospital do a blood test ? bet youy cant wait for scan now...ladies goes to show you never can tell


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Miriam,

Didn't have blood test as urine test became positive before the time had elapsed.
Can't wait for scan.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww lisa i am so so pleased for you x
Congratulations on your BFP   fabulous news


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you have the scan wait now to drive you loopy instead   make sure you take it easy


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I will take it easy, although I'm back in work on Tuesday!!
Hubby is on housework duty!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

tell him hes on that now permanantly


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure he will take over and wait on you..take full advantage i have   bet you are still shell shocked


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi Lisa... massive congratulations on your BFP i am so happy for you   take it easy x

ebone.. where is dar honey xx

miriam hope your ok not long to go now honey xx

kara.. what you up to today honey xx

lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Darren is in belguim popsi went on thursday night   ive just had a bouquet of fowers delivered   they are lush  
hope you all have a fab day today !!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know i just seen it on ********... thats lovely honey bet you were landed love him the old softie, i had lovely bottle of champagne hoping to have good news the begining of the week and then open it  , is he on a pigeon weekend x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations lisa so pleased for you. well done you take it easy now and get lots of rest 

hope this is the start of lots of bfp for everyone.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Lisa  

Glad your medical was fine And.

Kara, good news on your job hunni.

Laura, try and push those thoughts away and concentrate on here and now.  I know it's so hard trying not to think too far ahead but it will just put unnecessary pressure on you.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura im feeling the same as you this time. Getting very nervous and having palpitations thinking its not gonna work.  Cant seem to think positive at moment, need to try and get out of this way of thinking.  Was awake most of the night thinking about another let down...

On a positve note had a lovely bouquet of flowers off DH today they are so nice and we are having chinese tonight.  Probably wont be on here later as need early night as working tomorrow so making the most of the time with DH.

Hope everyone having a nice day.  SPeak tom


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nerves are part of it all girls and i have to tell you im scared silly and almost cry when i think about it

i have been in tears a few times in the last week, which isn't like me at all and i said to luke last night i feel very responible for all of this


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks girls.  It's so hard and I'm really struggling with it this time.  Last time I just breezed through emotionally at least.
I'm feeling a bit more positive today I think.  I'm so up and down though.  DH is very confused as normally I'm really stable.  He doesn't really know how to help me especially as he gets very nervous himself when we do IVF. 
I had lovely flowers too this morning from DH!  He's out with his mates after the match now but I don't mind.  We have all day tomorrow together.  He deserves a night away from his   nutty wife at the moment!

Just    that we all get our BFP's soon. And of course   that our lovely preggers ladies have beautiful babies in the next few weeks - can't believe you're all due very soon.  Not that I want to scare you into thinking about giving birth


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey laura i say scare them lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

forgot to say, MIL really annoyed me by saying that the problem with our baby must have been cos of having IVF  
She also keeps on to DH about Bristol clinics being better than IVF Wales. No idea how she's an expert!  I'm really happy with IVF Wales and won't change.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

give her a slap lol

some people have no clue about ivf hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i had better log off and take dh home. we are at my parents house after dh  and my dad have been at the pub then we had a lush indian take away but now dh is fast asleep next to me. 

nite all will chat tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night hun lovely chatting with you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

night queenie and thanks for chatting tonight

I haven't eaten yet, am starving but can't be bothered to make anything. Kind of hoping DH will want to come home soon and we can get a chinese, lol.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

HUGE congratulations to you Lisa, fantastic news.

I hope everybody had a lovely valentines. I was spoilt rotten with Ralph Lauren perfume and then went out for a 6 course meal. Lovely. Then me being the nut that I am decided to go and do the food shopping   Oh well it is done now!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey ladies hope your all ok will read back tomorrow properly as am knackered ...someone has hacked into my email account so i have been trying to change my email addresses with everything online i can think off...its taken me hours!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning girls..  hows everyone's heads after yesterday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh popsi i am still very tender   if i smelt drink now i would be sick lol
but i had a fabulous time,
And guess what WALES BEAT ENGLAND AGAIN


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie... i am having a wine lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well they do say hair of the dog does you good   i wonder if i have a strongbow will that help me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

it will help you FOR SURE !!! lol xx but there again you were posting on ******** at almost 3am !! i had been in bed for over four hours then


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh was i i dont even know what time i went to bed or what i come in


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Glad you had a great time yesterday.
I've had a fab day today with DH (he went out last night/yesterday so this was instead). Really chilled out!

Hope everyone's ok?  I have a day off work tomorrow, yah!  So looking forward to another Sunday, lol.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman. It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' for free
(pink window in the middle).

This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exc hange for advertising.

Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know. 
Please tell ten friends to tell ten today!

http://www.thebreastcancersite.com

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh nice one Popsi will be sure to do that.

I am just in the middle of completing an assessment for breast cancer screening so will put it on the OU forum.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pix .. thanks, one of the mods posted in the adoption area, so i though i would bring it to our room too, its a well worthy item i think just for a click of the mouse, hope your ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Every little helps.

I'm good thanks. just battling to get assessment done, but I have given up for tonight!

How are you? Is little Popsi on the road to recovery? How are you getting on with the mountain of paper work. My friend has just gone through the process of long term fostering. It is a huge process with even huger rewards at the end. She has now got a darling little boy who brings her so much joy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am good too thanks, getting through the paper work slowly, got a visit tomorrow from social worker so will be given more then  , great news about your friend too, thats lovely. popsi is gettin on ok, has a check up on saturday so they may remove her clips then and her cone x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I will click on that popsi thanks for sharing it with us  

aww i bet popsi is getting very fed up of her cone on ur head bless 

how r the rest of you girls ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww bless And, she still has her cone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope the visit from the social worker goes well tomorrow. Oh it will be good for her clips to come out and get the cone off. 
ah thanks it was lovely for my friend esp when he started calling her mum and I feel proud to be Aunty!

How is everybody else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi all,

Popsi, good luck for tomorrow & for little popsi for Saturday  

Hi Emma & Pix Trix, how are you doing?  

I start down reg on Thursday night!  Haven't done any jabs since last August and feeling a bit apprehensive.  But also feeling quite positive today.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Andi - Hi, sorry missed you off my last post  

Hope everyone is good this evening?  I had a lovely day off today but have to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just clicked the link popsi ...took few secs thats all ...will do it every day! laura its come so quick ...you make sure you stay positive


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick note

Cardifflaura, once you do the first injection it will all come flooding back.  Good luck.  Being scared goes with the territory i am scared about my next tx and i am not doing it until later in the year.  IVF is a very complexed and stressful thing to go through 

Lisa congrats on the bfp

Jules hope the dregging going ok

To everyone else hi

Michelle


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oo very close now Laura. Loads of luck. Well done for staying positive. That is the best thing that I have taught myself to be lately. I always thought along the lines that it is best to be prepared for either outcome, but realised that that was just bringing me down. I now firmly believe that a positive mind can only have a positive effect on your body and I feel so much better for it.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, I think you're right. I've been feeling quite down lately but need to get much more positive.  Have been trying to visualise having twins  

Hi Michelle, hope you're ok?  How is it feeling after the big 40?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi i have just clicked and will try to do this daily


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats the way Laura. Totally understandable about getting down tho. Well we are all here together to help each other stay positive. Twins, twins twins


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies
how are you all on this beautiful day  
Im of out to the cinema in a bit   
Im enjoying my week off work!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

hope everyone is ok

ebonie, hope you enjoyed the cinema... i did not know you had a week off work, thats fab ! hope you and J are having lots of fun and dar too of course  

kara.. how are you 2 weeks today an it will all be over and your tx will be well on the way, hope your feeling positive now, hows news in work honey x

andi.. how are you doing, are you still being nice and healthy, bet your better than me anyway i am hopeless  

miriam.. not long to go for you now x

laura..seen you over in PR group they are a wonderful bunch over there, so entertaining and knowledgeable x

pix, jule, kelly, michelle and everyone else sending you   

well we had our 2nd visit today and all went really great, so cant wait till next week now, all feelin very real xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah its lovely to have a week off im going to enjoy it   we have got a party tomorrow afternoon   busy week   cinemas was good we havent long come back in i love the cinema  

so glad everything went well again today for you hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your visit went well popsi ..seems to be going well   what did you go to see emm...i love cinema food lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

We went to see Bolt 3d, version of it, it was really good  
Cinema snacks are so blooming dear   two drinks a pick a mix and a milkshake for £12.50   and the pick a mix was only a small one for j


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

glad you enjoyed the film em, i am hopeless in the cinema i cant keep quiet for so long LOL !! half way through the film i want to talk lol.. the only time i am quiet is in the beginning when i am eating my nachos and drinking my coke lol !!! poor DH


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

god that is expensive   i always end up missing bits of film going for a wee!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

miriam god help if u went now whilst pregnant miriam, they might as well wheel you in on a commode or cathertrise you before film  

It was very bloody expensive


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl oh a catheter sounds good at the moment would help me get a nice sleep


----------



## Crispy78 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I have just been reading all of your posts and they have really helped. This is my second time at IVF Wales. This first time with EX but did not get to the IVF stage as I told EX to go, now with new hubby.  Im 30 DH 33. DH is fine I have PCOS, damaged tubes and Weight issue.  We have been told that if I have lost the weight we can start IVF in January next year, is there going to be anyone else at this stage and could really use some help with the weight issue.  Another point is has anyone tried egg sharing, would anyone recommened it.  Thanks to you all
Chris


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Chris  
We have a thread for those needing to lose weight (me included but you'll see from my ticker it's not going well as that's 2lbs since start of January!)

Good luck with your journey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya chris and welcome to the boards, i hope you feel at home and welcome here

i haven't personally egg shared but wow what a gift you could give someone well done you for considering it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle michelle michelle

good luck with your appointment tomorrow hunni

well girls my face is back to normal after a mega filling with lots of jabs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls
Sorry not been on here much, too busy stressing about anything and everything including tx, economy as DH self employed, working extra shifts for money and dissertation!!!

Hope you are all well.  Not read back only the lsat post which was Kara and her tooth.  God you are brave im such a baby going to the dentist.  Im due a filling with a pin next week, really dreading it just need to get it over and done with.

Look forward to seeing everyone tom.

Jux


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara thanks hun, i am dreading the results.  At least we will know either way.

Hi Chris, i have weight issues and this is a great place for support.  Come join us on the healthy thread.  I think i'm the oldie of the site so i can't egg share (can we turn back time please).

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Jule - glad you're back on & sorry you've been stressed out.  Don't forget to look after yourself too  

Michelle - good luck for your appt tomorrow (I don't think I know what your appt is but good luck anyway hun)

Kara - well done you on your dentist ordeal!  Sounds a bit grim but has to be done I guess.  

Emma, Miriam, Popsi, Andi, Pix Trix, Queenie - hello  

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Down reg for me tomorrow night!  Just checked and I have the right needles and syringes etc.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board chris   and best of luck    michelle good luck for tomorrow    laura its come round so quick


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

well i bet your all     now, gutted i could not be there, i did not have the car today and the reason is DH had a medical today for a new job and he has passed it and starts on Monday, its a really good job and will mean stability for us in the future.. i am so happy i am over the moon xxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Popsi i saw ur ** status and had to have a nose, well done to ur dh and to you babes xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Mr Popsi on your new job - fab news!

Hope you're all having a great meet.  Sorry I couldn't be there.  Am still at work!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww i hope your home from work laura   

Popsi yay well done hunnie on ur hubbies new job thats fabulous news hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls.. its the news we needed right now  

how was the meet em, did all you ladies scare the other diners talking about your bits !!

kara.. how is chillipepper honey .. and of course how are you x

laura hope your home now x

kelly .. nosey   lol ,.. how are you xx

miriam, andi, jule, michele and all you lovely lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

nope popsi we didnt   but it was extremely busy there   
i was very good today


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Any one watching Jade on tv its terribly sad.  How awful for her and her family.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

no hun wat side is it on ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no jule it makes me    the poor poor girl xx i am watching 10 years younger


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its on living tv i know it is sad but i cant not watch it as she has been so brave


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news popsi things are on the up    im about to watch jade now i recorded it i think its so so sad her poor boys she is going to have to be so brave


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations popsi so glad that your dh has got a  new job


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
How are you all this evening ?
i hope you are all ok !!
What you all up to this weekend then ladies ??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Em hope you are well.  It was lovely seeing you yesterday.

Kara i have just read about assisted hatching and they put you on 750mcg dexamethasone is this the same amount as the steriods you are on.  Also, do you know if they will put back 3 embryos with assisted hatching or will it just be 2.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi EVeryone
Popsi glad your DH has got a new job its such a worry in this climate.

Im knackered and got a busy weekend working extra shifts.  Cant wait til tue my first day off after 9 shifts

How are you ebonie are you working this weekend?

How are you Michelle, lovely to meet yesterday.

Quennie whats happening with your treatment have you started injecting yet.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your all ok ... laura hows jabs going    ive had ****e start to day got up and blackie was all over the place she looked drunk or poisned and couldnt walk she managed to get out cuboard and poop on my floor then walked all over the place and collapsed under table ... i rushed her to vets shes had loads of test done again but nothing coming back so could be neurological i chose the cheap option of treating her with steroid injection and see how she goes instead of sending her for brain scan at over £800  as shes 15 and wouldnt want to put her through lot her lots ... anyway got her home and shes improved already!!    shes ate and managed to climb up on settee and is walkin normal im really confussed


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Miriam i hope blackie is ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes ok today too ...very strange the steroid injection must of worked   wheres everyone hiding


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies 
im glad blackies better today miriam   that the steroids will do the trick hun   
hi michelle how r u today chick !!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

how are we all, sorry not been on today as been to the vets this morning then shopping and been putting lots of solar lighting in the garden, it looks lovely tonight outside  

miriam.. i am glad blackie is ok again, steroids are wonder drugs for illness  

ebonie.. hows the wine honey  , hope your ok and had a nice week off x

wheres eveyone else these days


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks popsi ...i think there doing the trick for now   its so quiet tonight on here im about to sit down and watch ant dec seems thats all thats on all night ! hows popsi now ?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi miriam

i am watching ant and dec too.. your right its the only thing on its hopeless for a saturday night, popsi is good, still got her clips in for another week, they want to make as sure as they can that its going to be sucessful this time   ,


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well fingers crossed for her    this womans funny she looked horrified at first lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad popsi is better And,  
im watching ant and dec as well  
it is very quiet on here tonight saying that its been quiet for quite a while for some reason or other !!
i had a good week of thanks xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its not quiet anymore now us three are here    .. you girls are fab


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i am one of the quiet ones though popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes emma.. me and you both


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

you cant call urself quiet popsi  

where are the chopsy ones to then


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie !!! HOW DARE YOU !! i am very very quiet lol     you starting rumours about me on here LMAO !! is J playing rugby tomorrow


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ok popsi  
no i am not sending him this weekend as he is still coughing a bit and i dont want to make it worse for him so hes having a break this week!!!

miriam where you gone ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bloody puter froze... ive got a line down the screen too the last few days   i always manage to break things


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. best plan honey, bless him x, miriam welcome back x

well i am feeling a little tipsy now.. had one bottle of champers (to celebrate) and the bubbles go to my brain lol... wine next i think lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

champers defo goes to your head   im hungry ..ive had steak and chips but want more lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope your laptop dont conk out miriam  

lol popsi u like ur champers dont u hun im not fussed on it unless i havent had a good one yet


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. i do like it yes.. but dont have it often lol this is from valentines day lol x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is your hubbies job much different from what he was doing before hun !!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

same job fork truck driver, just much better money and out of the car industry ..


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oo sounds fab popsi 
best thing to do is to get out of the car industry sadly


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know eb.. and although he is out of it for now, i really really hope it gets better as we have so many friends in various areas of it and its a horrible situation


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I know its so sad the way it is going    that it gets better xx
O n a happier note though


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope he likes the new job monday   well thats the tv viewing over for the night ..nowt on now bet jeff thinks the playstations goin on lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes exactly em.. john's new employer is a tin plate maker who makes cans for places like tesco.. so we are a team lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

miriam have he got it on yet  
yes popsi w e are hun   sounds like a good job hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hes got rubbish film on but  i have got the program from channel 4 recorded about the poor conjoined twins...i might watch that but its goin to be sad   did anyone watch it ?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope i missed it miriam i did want to watch that but forgot about it i bet it is really sad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no miriam did not watch it, i try to protect myself from them sort of things at the moment


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Popsi you are soft aint you    your like my sister she wont watch stuff like that either trys to sheild her self


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know cant help it .. i am a big old softie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that popsi   i am like that as well but i have been trying to get my self a lot harder


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

em... we are who we are. i said when my dad passed away i was gonna toughen up.. but its just not me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww 
i think sometimes though life would be much easier to deal with, if i was a hard cow and didnt give a sh.t about anyone else as a lot of people do, but i cant be self centred i dont like people like that,
So popsi it is better hun we are like this


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma.. i agree totally.. i am me, take it or leave it lol x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true ladies..theres nothing wrong with being softies


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes girls    to us Softies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i turning off now sweeties.. night night softies ... so glad your my friends    xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww same here hun   night night hun x x x x x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ni night pops   well  jeffs happy match of days on


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol miriam what side is it on ??
maybe that why darrens gone to bed early to watch it in bed cause i got a film on


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello, have I missed you all?
Sorry I've not been on much the last few days, work has been manic.  
started my jabs on thursday so I've done three now, all gone very smoothly and I'm feeling completely normal.
I've been to a friends birthday party tonight, bit naughty and had 3 glasses of champagne!

Hope everyone's ok.
Popsi - glad popsi is ok
Miriam, glad blackie seems better now, that's really odd. Hope she continues to get better.
Hi Emma!

DH has man flu so has been moping around all day and I've been quite bored.  Hope he's feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your feeling ok off your jabs laura  im sure the champers wont do any harm


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everybody,

Haven't been on for a while so thought I would pop in to see how everybody is. Hope all is well and that you are having a good weekend

I am pooped, spent an hour doing agility this morning with my little poodle, then went straight to a fun show with my two furbabies. I was so chuffed, I only went along for fun and to support the charity and was pleased that my little bichon came home with 6 rosettes. So pleased with her because I don't show them and have never done it before! The main thing is that they had great fun and my friends foster son put the bichon in most so he was well excited!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pix Trix & everyone,
Pix Trix, your day sounds v good!

Hope everyone is ok, what have you all been up to today?

I've had a lovely chilled out day with DH. Just eaten a chinese though


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Laura,
how are you getting on with your injections.
Hope you chinese nice, think it important that you spoil yourself at the moment  
Hope you managing to stay positive


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,  

How are you all? I haven't posted for about a week, just been busy with being back in work.

Have had a lovely weekend, God-children came down yesterday and spent all afternoon playing board games.  Lovely.

Had a really tired day today, snoozing this afternoon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

sorry i haven't been around but i needed some time out from it all

i know that in the next week it will all start again for us and its bloody scary, i was starting to feel very emotional and i almost burst into tears a few times at the last meet up which is very unlike me, well i thnk i have managed to get my head back together after a great weekend. myself and luke also chatted about a few things that have been on my mind so thats eased the pressure there

sometimes with infertility i find the easiest thing to do it to just get on with it all when sometimes that is not the case and time out is needed and i have had that time out and in a way i feel maybe 9 months since my last cycle is way way too long as the mindset of treatment has changed, yeah i feel postive and maybe sometimes a bit too postive. time is going so very quick and i know this next af will arrive a few days after the op if not the day of and that is when i start the pill so its all very very real again

work is crap for me at the moment which isn't helping as im working twice as hard.

IVF has to work around my life now and not the other way, i will not let it take over the things i enjoy and in the same sense i do enjoy IVF in a weird way as it really could bring our dream

opps im waffling now but just thought i would try and explain why i have and might again go AWOL lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara you do not need to explain why you wanted time out.  You are a great support to everyone but maybe this is the problem.  Be a little selfish because it is now your turn for everyone else to support you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Kara   you have been missed and so understand that having time out is really important, you really don't need to explain.

Glad you had a good weekend.

I will be thinking of you during the time that you have got ahead.

Take lots of care of you, take the time and space that you need, but remember that there a lots of peeps here for you even if it is just to chat about general stuff. x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kara im sorry your feeling so   you dont have to apologise hun about coming in here, But as the girls have said we are here to listen you to what ever you wanna talk about hun


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Kara you are feeling sad im sure noone minds you waffling we are all here to support each other.  Only a week for you til your op.  Time is flying by.
Still no AF for me!!!!   Today is day 15 dr any one else been this long!!
Phoned clinic last fri and they told me to wait til this thur, my scan is supposed to be Fri so dont know if all this will delay things really hope not...
Ive worked for the past 9 days working extra shifts so feel absolutely shattered.  Glad im off the rest of the week even though im busy itll be nice to be away from work.

Hope everyone ok.  WHo else is DR, is everything going ok with you?  Any one on 2 ww?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks all

i think im back on form now....ihope lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Kara,

I'm glad you're back although sorry to hear how you have been feeling - it probably doesn't help that you have us lot waiting on your every word, even though I am fairly new to the site it seems everyone looks to you for answers. No wonder you need time out ! LOL. Glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Take care

Mrs T


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry your feeling down kara.. its not suprising as times coming for op and another go your bound to be nervous   hope you feel better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs thomas you will make me blush

its been a long wait for sure


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well girls im sure you'll have a laugh at what im about to say.
We decided to have pancakes tonight cause im out tom, we shouldnt have bothered, what a disaster 
2 ended up like mush..1 ended up on the floor, DH burnt his finger which now looks like one big blister-didnt help that i couldnt stop laughing , 
we ended up having 1 each and they were rather small....
I suppose at least there wasnt many points to count for the diet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

jule sounds like my house we decided to have pancakes well j did lol
two ended up like mush like you said   and two was round which i was proud 
off not as nice as my mums pancakes thouh


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No i knwo what you mean, i never remember my mum having these problems we always had lovely big pancakes at home.
DH just siad you get what you pay for-we bought the £1 mix in asda obviously a load of crap, next time ill make my own 
He still cursing cause i wrapped his finger in cling film-keeps saying his finger not a sandwich   He needs to learn first aid


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

he do need to learn first aid dont he lol best thing for a burn is clingfilm 
i had a £1.00 mix as well  but mine was fromm the co op did u just add water and shake !!
I do think though that it wasnt the nix i think it must be the chefs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes we had the same add water and go   You're probably right we are useless in the kitchen at least they didnt get stuck on the ceiling.. 
We were gutted though we were quite excited about doing them and then it was disaster-typical


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

my sister bought a pancake maker four pound odd its a closed in fryng pan llooks good she said its really easy to make pancakes with them, maybe need to invest in one of them


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes probably,where did she get it from


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i think she had it from wilkinsons   

How are you hun ?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im fine feeling tired though.  I worked all weekend in the hosp so really glad im off for the rest of the week,  Not gonna have much rest though as my nephew's nursery has closed without notice so ive got him tom and thur. He's a right handful hes one and just started walkng so is into everything..

How are you?  Are you off tonight


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Kara - Sorry to hear you have been feeling down.   You have been such a support to everyone with your knowledge and we are also here to support you anytime you need it.

Jule & Ebonie - You have made me laugh with your pancake exploits.  lol
Jule - did you but a balloon whisk?  It would have worked then, lots of air!!

Lisa


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh bless so no rest for you then   just hope the weather is nice so u can take him for a walk to try and tire him out  

yeah im off tonight back in work tomorrow though  
dont want to go back after my week off  

Lisa you sound like a expert on pancakes hun shall we coem to ur house and u can make some delicous pancakes for us   
how r u lisa?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Emma,
I'm fine thanks. Feeling tired tonight as I haven't stopped since coming home from work.
Cooked tea, dishes and ironing!!!
I'm really looking forward to and am aprehensive about my first scan. 
Just want to get it out of the way and perhaps I will then relax more.

U ok?

Lisa


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i did buy a balloon whisk but with the mix i bought you just add water into the bottle shake it and pour-no whisk needed...
How you feelin Lisa?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

When the three of us gonna meet?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww i bet u are apprhensive about the scan, but before u know it lisa u will be in miriams and kellys and spooks position doing the nursery out   time flys i hope the next few weeks will fly for you as well hun   

Umm i dont mind jule i work tues wed thurs night so fri or a monday is best for me or on weekend !!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok we'll see what Lisa wants to do as well, weekends are fine for me.  Mon and Fri are fine aswell so perhaps with us all checking dates we are free we should get one or two wen we are free together.  Im off to bed now cant keep my eyes open any longer. Will speak tom.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah im sure we can come up with some day 
Good night hun  You will need all ur energy for ur nephew   night xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ladies im having pancakes now too ive cheated and bought the fresh ones already made you just whack them in the pan... i will be having proper ones tomorrow too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

miriam u did cheat lol i cant say ive seen the ones i are onabout though   let us know what they are like ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mmmm, I love pancakes and had completely forgotten it was shrove tues tomorrow!  I usually cheat with the aunt bessie's one's that go in the microwave or pan. Then spread with strawberry jam....

Jule - I'm down regging right now, day 5 today. Hope your AF turns up soon.

Lisa, how are you feeling? I remember the wait for 1st scan is the worst bit.  You'll relax once you've seen that heart beating.  

Miriam, have you got names in mind yet?

Kara, sorry you've been feeling a bit down hun.   

Emma, hi! Nice pancakes??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm avoiding this thread until pancake day has past (I'M ON A DIET) lol

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

michelle are u fancying a pancake then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry michelle   i just ate 3 easy peesy they were to cook they were the same as aunt bessy ones


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No Pancakes for me, when i'm nice and slim and you are all porkies you will be sorry lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

luke will be gutted i can't do pancakes, he loves my pancakes but sometimes buys the package pre done ones and i refuse to make um


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve don't like them, i absolutely love pancakes (oh life is so cruel)

Kara are you ready for your hair appointment.  I'm just tying a few loose ends in work and will be going home.  If you want to come earlier you can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im nervous lol hairdressers are like dentists to me lol

i need to go to the bank and drop some money with someone and will head on over...........text when your home so im not parked outside your house like a weirdo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope your hair appt's go well Michelle and Kara.

Miriam how were your pancakes, you'll have to let us know how your proper ones go tonight.  Im off out for food tonight so maybe if they have them on the menu i will have them.  Im sure they will be so much nicer than my mush last nite lol...

Laura hope your inj are going well.  

Hows the adoption going popsi any plans for panel yet?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

kara.. good to have you back honey, hope your ok, the girls are right though let us look after you for a change you have been so wonderful to all of us, sometimes yiu need a little TLC too  , your op is only a week away now, hope your ok about it all xx 

you girls with the pancakes have had me LMAO tonight what are you like lol.. i should have known though in the midst of all the trouble is ebonie       xxx

jule.. adoption going well thanks had another visit today, was quite draining but went very well, she mentioned panel in june but possibly may ! so not that long really 

hope everyone is ok, xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello, yes my injections are going ok jule.  How about yours?

Hi Popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura .. glad your injections are going ok honey


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Popsi thats brillaint not long now then.

I phoned the clinic again today as still no af and day 17.  They have advised if no af by fri to cancel appt and go in mon whether i bleed or not.  Debbie said it is possible i may not bleed so they will need to scan me to see of my lining is thin. If it is she siad i could possibly go ahead without bleeding even though they prefer people to bleed.  Cant belive this how odd?  Any one else not had a bleed?

Laura glad your injections are goiing well.  When is your scan?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well.  

I've turned into a blonde bombshell and gone shorter

Karas hair looks fantastic too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i have heard of people having no bleed this is due to long cycles and down reg starting before the lining has got thick

michelle you are looking hot hun, luke likes my hair and i have to say it looks great, thank you for a lovely night and a fab meal it was yummy

gona bore you all now im still stressing and kept myself awake last night, its silly as i have no control over it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

kara you are a stress head.  Hopefully this week will pass and you will feel better after having your op.  You are welcome, the meal wasn't to bad considering it was a weightwatches recipe and only 10 points lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

with a meal like that i could do WW

i told luke that if they try and cancel we will still turn up........they will not cancel me, i breech the max waiting time on thursday and omg i would go crazy everything is set, follow up booked cycle booked, pram brought ok the pram isn;t lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara you go girl

Yeah i always eat like that, some lovely recipes on line and in the magazines. I am finding that they fill me up now so my portion sizes are going down. I've lost another pound this week so well on my way to tx in May/June time.

I started reading that book last night, we are all so similar (thought wise) with ivf. I could relate to most things she was saying. 

Kara for Tuesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i knew you would relate to that book, its good

i will probably read it again

today is going abit slow but i only have today and tomorrow in work then poker tomorrow night off fri/sat and sunday in monday then op tuesday


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jule hope af hurrys up ..  kara dont stress .this op is happning just turn up on day like you said


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, when's your scan hun?  

Kara you should do a sit in if they try & cancel you!  They'll wish they never bothered  

I'm having a mega busy time at work at the moment but spoke to my boss today and she's going to cut things down for me from Monday which is good.  I am on leave from 16th March until after ET if all goes well!  I'm still trying to stay positive. Have reflexology booked for Tues night.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i hope you are feeling more positive today.  Just to cheer you up the ladies on the thread i go on think you are fantastic because of the petition that you have done.  They have all signed it and they have passed it on to others as well so hopefully by tomorrow there will be an increase in signatures.

To everyone else hi


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Michelle that sounds good we need so many more signatures, Kara when does the petition finish?

Yippee started bleeding today at long last only day 18!!! 

Got my scan tom morning so hoping that my FET still planned for wc 16th March. 

Hope evryone ok, Laura when is your scan?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i posted an answer on the other thread

can you tell where my head is lately

im going to poker later and gona get ******, feeling very on edge but at least i have confirmed admission my side and don't need to call tomorrow

feels like af is just round the corner for me, aching boobs and bad pains


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara can't believe how quick your op has come round. i'm sure it will all go to plan.

yes not long for me now. gp has agreed to fund the rest of mu drugs so only have to pay for treatment.

there are quite a few of us now cycling so there are bound to be lots of bfp soon.

good luck to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news about your drugs hun

i hope you are right and it goes ahead, i start the pill on this cycle and just don't wana anything messed up

im not feeling myself with all this, weird or what


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Queenie i hope so, still feeling bit negative about it even though i want BFP.  Great news that your GP is funding your drugs thats a huge help.  When do you start your drugs?

Kara do you want af before the op or after.  Does it matter if it comes before?
Hope you have a good night at poker and win loads and get ****** so that you manage to get a good nights sleep


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening ladies hope you are well and sending you all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara 200 people have signed the petition today


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all well.

Kara lots of   for next week.

Jule - I'll see you Sat and we'll have a good chat. Hope you have enjoyed your week off.

Michelle & Kara - New hair girls!!  Will be good to see you in March.

I;m fine just very tired and counting down the days until my scan.

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope everyone is going to have a good friday.

LJE when is your scan?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af before the op is no problem, mr g will still go ahead as he washes the womb out anyway (yikes)

wow 200 thats fab,

i got drunk and won at poker, tried to get luke to let me drive myself on monday but that leave us with the issue of 2 cars in cardiff, luke is gona drop me off and i don't wana be stuck there if they cancel


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all.
Thinking of you Kara. Glad you had some time-out last night. Well done on your win! Hope all goes smoothly for you. Have you got anything else planned for the weekend to try and put your mind on something else? Easier said than done I know!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara if they cancel you hun let me know i'll pick you up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww michelle thanks hun, it won't come to that as the op WILL WILL WILL go ahead lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG Kara cant believe its tuesday, bet it seems like forever tho. Good luck hun it will go ahead i promise you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know its mad really and yeah it still seems a long way off, im not worrying about the op itself lol

i better get and make pancakes soon


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Kara - good luck for Tuesday  

I've seen a couple of people mention a petition - can someone tell me where to find it ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

there it is, it closes tonight

but watch this space, i plan on trying to change things

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all ... not long now kara 4 more sleeps   is anyone watching the rugby?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi miriam,

dh is sat next to me watching it. i might start to watch towards the end if we are winning. what about you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive been in my mums next door watching enders and eating   im back in mine now watching it


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Im home alone, DH is out at a mates watching the rugby, not sure I'm keen on rugby being on Friday nights, we usually snuggle up on the sofa watching American Idol, my favourite


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it is weird feels like a saturday afternoon exept im yawning lol i think its all the food ive ate ..im now demolishing a pack of toffee pops aswell


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Evening all. Are you all enjoying the game? Can't say that I enjoy watching, just like to know that there has been a good outcome! So I have vacated the living room and sat in the music room! Watched the soaps, now watching Supernanny but thinking really should do some piano practice seeings as I am in here!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that is bound to p hubby off he wont be able to hear lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oops well did get a subtle slam of the living room door half way through practice lol Well he aint  going to be happy now anyway with the end result. Oh dear


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol not good i only just realised rugby match is 80 ins not 90 ..i am loopy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol an extra 10 mins would be really helpful!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, you WILL have your op on Tuesday     I can't believe it's come around so fast!  Good luck   

Jule, my baseline is Thursday 8.30am. No bleed yet though.  

I've been out at Waitrose so didn't watch the rugby. DH is out with his mates for the night which is a shame as I'm feeling a bit   and could have done with him here with me really.

I've had a manic week in work, been working late every night.  I'm so tired now.  And I've just been eating rubbish as no time for proper food.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

laura hope af comes soon   you cant of ate as much rubbish as me tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hello all well almost a nother day closer

stress levels are high


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's quiet on here today.  Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

I went shopping this morning, just H&M which is where I seem to get most of my clothes lately.  Great, bought about 5 things for £50! I keep putting off buying anything expensive as clearly I'll be pregnant again soon and they won't fit (positive thinking!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i so need some nice new clothes

i am cooking , defrosting the freezing (knives and hot water !!!) and watching the dancing on bbc


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. one day closer is positive honey x we are all routing for you nothing would DARE go wrong x put the knives and hot water away lol.. hope your having a nice chill out drink too x

laura.. glad you had some shopping your right not to spend too much as they will not fit for long x

ebonie.. hope you enjoyed your bowling honey x

well as for me, i have had my hair cut today !! its gone from well past shoulder length to a short little bob  , i was bored and fancied a change so went for it, then went shopping and took popsi to the vet and she has had her clips out .. so    that her ear all stays together now and does not refill with blood

right off to watch ant and dec now and have a few drinks.. se eyou later ladies xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet your hair looks great , i have a bob too now lol

im wishing the time away which is sad really but at least im not worried about the op itself YET


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so quiet here , where is everyone

hiding lol, well almost down to 1 day left


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It is very quiet here today isnt it   
Ohh kara not long at all hun   Are you working tomorrow ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im working all day so hoping the day goes quick and there is no calls for me


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed you will breeze through tomorrow with no calls Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

no call will get to me and i have to say i am starting to feel more postive


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara i keep forgetting what is pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule lol

pmsl is ******* myself laughing

thank you for all your reasurrance hun

almost another day over with woo hoo


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol very polite of you kara the way you told jule what pmsl is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no emma i wrote it but the forum censored it lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oh right   so i gather no swearing of any kind is allowed on here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i could but i don't wana annoy our mod
im off now to dry hair and watch lost at 9pm


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol im watching where the heart is


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Em, Kara, Jule & anyone else who's online tonight

Kara, can't believe it's only day after tomorrow for your op, here's hoping tomorrow goes smoothly for you and quickly too!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoping for no call tomorrow kara ..make sure you get a nice sleep tonight as i bet you wont sleep proper tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i had a very restless night and im so so nervous and stressed, im dreading my phone ringing


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara its gonna happen tomorrow!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara 
Everything crossed here for you for tomorrow 
Hope it all goes according to plan
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking of you Kara, tomorrow will soon be here. Hope all goes well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't answer your phone Kara!!  Hope everything goes ok today. It's mad, you don't need extra stress of not knowing whether it's actually happening tomorrow.  Take care,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so sad and please at every half past the hour, that another hour has gone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well 4oclock now so i would say ops on for the morning!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeh, they can't possibly cancel this late in the day Kara.  You're going in tomorrow!!  Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

im leaving work soon and gona see my bro and then down to the unit to play cars and eat chips (if i can eat....feeling sick) and then home pack bag and bath

i will try and nip on later......im still on edge!!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

all the best for your op tomorrow will be thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you managed to get some chilling time tonight Kara.

All the very best for your op, thinking of you x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie, how are you?
Not long until you start now.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no not long now. have had a lovely massage  this evening to try and help me relax. getting a little nervous some days about starting. how about you when do you start your first jabs


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OO lovely, hope the relaxation lasts. I am all nervous and excited rolled into one! Well on short protocol so not starting first jabs until had baseline on the 23rd March. We should be at the same stage then.
Loads and loads of luck to you. Having not gone through it before, I am sure I'll be after you for advice!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes we should be i'm booked in for ec week beg 6th april. 

i was just the same as you nervous but excited and couldn't wait to start its a good feeling. good luck to you . you will be fine. feel free to ask any of us.

off to bed.

nite x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls, been a busy night which is good for me lol

see you all very soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

god luck for morning kara  hope you manage to sleep   queenie and pix time is flyin by


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hunni

think i have everything i need but the book im reading isn;t very suitable for hospital so no book....im reading the porngrapher diaries and its so funny


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol you better buy a magazine in morning ...what time you leaving ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Queenie, sleep tight.

Time is flying by Miriam. The time will soon come to hold your bundle of joy in your arms.

Thats the way Kara, keep occupied. Before you know it you'll be reporting back to us about how your op went. Hope you manage to get some good sleep tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are leaving home at 530, the plan is up at 5am and have a bath and then leave


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that is early   are you nervous but exited as its finally time?  pix i know i cant believe 6 weeks left the months have flown by its like im dreaming


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest i feel fine and cal now ive been so worried about a cancellation it hasn't hit me that tomorrow i will be having incisions and bits removed, just hope it all goes to plan and they give me lots of morphine lol

ravan is gona pop and see me too and jule


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow 6 weeks, how exciting Miriam.

That an early start Kara. I'm sure all will go to plan Kara. Hope you be as pain free as poss.

Goodnight ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

over and out from me

see you soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy the morphine i would  say hi to ravan ...she gotta be 38 weeks now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck for your operation tomorrow kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been tossing and turning all night so decided i might aswel give luke at least an hours good sleep so that is why im here

nervous yep, scared a little and also excited as this is a big step in the right direction and once its done i can start our fresh new cycle

i feel sick with nerves, i always feel sick when im nervous and would love a cuppa but can't.

shoud be leaving home at 530am as i just wana get to hospital now, hoping the shop is open so i can buy a mag or a book, the porngrapher diaries isn't really suited to a hospital ward lol

jeez girls this is it, omg feel sick.....come on kara deep breathes

see you all soon and thanks again for all your well wishes....you girls are fab


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Not sure what time your op was booked for but expect you may be zonked now! Thinking of you, hope all has gone well. Here's to your new cycle x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara hope you are feeling ok and that op went well. thinking of you


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Kara I hope the op went well been thinking of you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, hope it's gone really well. Guess you may not be back on here tonight as you'll be wiped out.
Sending some   

How's everyone else doing?  I'm off for my first reflexology right now!!
Will let you know later how it went.

xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Thinking of u kara xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope everything went ok today kara


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara, I didn't realise that you were going in so soon, good luck hun, hope it all goes v well, I'm sure it will.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

WEDNESDAY 4TH MARCH

ok i shall start at the beginning and try not to leave anything out but bear with me as im dosed us on strong painkillers

right left home at 530am, i drove while luke slept in the passager seat which suited me fine as i was nervous and keep gagging, so we got to the hospital at 7am and off i go into the hospital and luke goes to work. i nip into the loo and oh no bad belly, nerves always get me like that. The shop wasn't open so couldn't get a book or a mag so went straight up to the surgical unit and yay yay its really happening.

the wait wasn't long at all and the nurse was lovely and told me i was 2nd down which i have to say pleased me as i was feeling quite sick at the point.

all the usually stuff, blood pressure, temp etc were done and i got changed into my gown and sexy surgical socks, my friend julia who works at the hospital nipped in to see me which was lovely and round came the doctors, i must have seen loads of them, signed consent and went through it all and was told Mr G would be along soon. So chatted to the lady in the other bed.

One thing that worried me was on the anithetist (bad spelling) it had me down for a lap and hysteretomy which i quickly corrected to hysterscopy lol, i think the confusion for the lady over the way was having one but mr g 's consent was all in order

mr g came round and as always was lovely and agreed to do a dvd for me and went over everything again and said he will do all he can and if anything is found in the womb he will sort that too, this man is so lovely and friendly

an ivf doctor came round and said she knew me and did i have bad endo etc etc i think she got confused and we spoke about my next cycle and she went on about maybe changing the drugs if embryo quaility wasn't great, im sorry but in my mind do not comment unless you know or have read my notes to see our embryo quaility in great........that annoyed me a little and then she said long protocol is thought to be better so i explained that it hadn't worked so far!!! she has been off for ages on materity and i also remember her scanning me with my hydro and saying it was a cyst and also she scanned me while pregnant on my first mc.....opps went off on one there lol

ok where was i

2 student asked it they could examining me while i was under, which is no problem the girl was shy asking but the guy asked lots of questions and i think he wished he hadn't lol

the first lady goes down and it booked in for an hour and a half so i nip to the loo and call my mum , this and texting kept me busy and the next thing i know it my turn

i walked down and hopped on the bed ready for my GA , the anithetist (bad spelling) gave me a local in my hand first and then put the needle in, there came chief anithetist who said he was there at my first op and i was alot calming this time (first time i was sobbing) so i think nice thoughts and im under

came round it quite a bit of pain so was given lots of morphine.

they took me back to my bed and i had a little snooze after texting a few people.

mr g came round and said it has been a total success, i asked if he got the whole tube and he did, though he said it was tricky, he took the stump from the other side too, womb clear and they filled me full of anti scarring fluid and i can expect some leakage.

julia nipped in again and brough my a card and some chocs, thank you hunni, that was so kinda, i was pretty dazed i think

i was drinking water and feeling ok so i decided to get up and go to the loo, as soon as i got out of bed i felt sick and dizzy and gushed fluid which i thought was from my lady bits but no it was from one of the wounds, so i buzzed the nurse and was embrassed about the mess as it was all over the floor yuck

she walked me to the loo, more gushing and my gown was soaking so walked back and got changed and had a massive dressing across my belly to soak it up

had another sleep and half a cuppa, feeling very sick

ravan came to visit and i got to meet andy, they brought me a lovely plant, im so touched my everyones kindness, we had a good chat which was brill

luke arrived and said i looked rough, charming man i am married too lol

so ravan leaves and we had a nice bump cuddle and im all ready to go home, i go and be sick lol and luke tells the nurse im ready, took an hour to come and discharge me but that was ok, she gave me 3 lots of pain killers and loads of massive dressing and am advice leaflet and asked it i wanted a wheel chair which i declined

so that was it really

didnt sleep to great, painkiller make me feel yuck but help the pain at least which tbh isn't too bad at all

i haven;t eaten as i feel so sick

i have 4 incisions and a swollen bruised belly but woo hoo its done now bring it on


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara sooo glad it went well hun, try and rest now and get ur body ready to have babies woohoooo


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Kara

Glad it went so well. I have seen Mr G before too and cant agree more how lovely he is. He really does seem to care!!

Keep your feet up 

Sarah x


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Kara, I'm glad its all over and it went well for you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OH Kara so very please that all went well. Hope you be feeling less sick now. Onwards and upwards now, recovery and tx here you come x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Kara, bet you're glad that's now over with.  When's your appt for the tx to start?  Hope you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad to hear your procedure went well Kara.  Wishing you a speed recovery xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

So pleased your op went well hun, take it easy over the couple off days and let ur body heal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls 

i have a follow up and schedual appointment on the 12th march but u already have my dates

last pill 16th april baseline 20th ec 4th may


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im remember more things he told me like they lost a clip and took a while finding it and that my ovary was cover in adherison whether this is true or a dream i dunno

we had snow today anyone else?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara..   hope your taking care of yourself honey, you know i am thinking of you and keeping in touch x yes we have loads and loads of snow within the last hour its a couple of inches already  

ebonie.. hope your ok honey, it was lovely to hear J is doing so well xxx

sending much love to everyone else, thanks for your good wishes too xx sorry i not posting much at moment, manic my end as usual     i do read and think of you all x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done kara so very pleased that your op went well. get plenty of rest and let luke look after you.  

treatment here you come


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Kara
Hope your feeling bit better today and relaxing letting Luke take care of you.  Glad your gushing has stopped lol.
Told you not to worry about anything, its all over now!!!  Time to look forward to your fertilty tx  
Juxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you were right

just had a shallow bath and took the dressing off and its quite tidy apart from the swelling

so good to have it over with and luke is being great


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

So glad everything went well Kara, you look after yourself


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your ops done and your ok kara   i think the swollen stomach is the worst bit if you have been filled with air ..it can be very uncomftable ... time for recovery now then its time   my laptop is a right mess has virus and spyware on it so im in my mums on her puter as shes trying to sort mine out


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like it all went really well Kara- so pleased for you. Treatment will be here before you know it 
Take care of yourself and make the most of relaxing and being pampered x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

What's everyone up to? It's so quiet on here tonight.

I've just realised I've been a bit thick   and will run out of suprecur by early next week!  I had 2 bottles and am onto the 2nd one but my stimms scan is 16th March so don't think it'll last til then. Think I'll need to phone up tomorrow or Monday and see if I can get a prescription.  Anyone know if it's expensive?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its really really quiet   im sure the suprecur isnt expensive .. silly you have only been prescribed 2 bottles


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How are you all?

Kara - glad to hear everything went well.  Rest and let Luke look after you!

I have had my scan today and everything is fine. One baby on board 

Also had my booking appointment with the midwife this afternoon.

Edd - Oct 22, a day before our Wedding Anniversary.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lisa so pleased for you ..thats wonderfull news especially your due date    do you get another scan in 2 weeks?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I'm pleased about that.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats lisa see you on thursday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

had some heavy bleeding last night but have decided to start the pill on cd 5 as that what the leaflet says so cd 2 is today so sunday evening will be first pill

im still swollen but not as sore as i was


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa, bet you feel relieved now that your 1st scan is done.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa you know i am very happy for you.  

Hope everyone ok.  Im soooo glad this week is over im shattered been working extra shifts so really need this weekend to recover.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies 
So pleased for you lisa did u get any scan pictures  

Aw jule u sound like you have been working very hard lately you deserve a nice break hun    

How is everyone else ?
what you all up to this weekend ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule's does work too hard....have a nice weekend hun

emma im doing some more resting and michelle is coming to see me tomorrow for a gossip. its my mums birthday on sunday so sunday roast for the family, my mum is cooking bless her


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned hun !
How are you feeling ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa, you give us all hope I'm sure

Kara, glad to hear you are well after your op, get lots of rest.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im ok but very swollen still, the pain has subsided alot but my mum think i should still that my painkillers as its uncomfy

how are you mrs thomas


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Lisa.

kara, when will you get your DVD?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think  he said he would send it but if nothing by thursday i will ask him for it

will be interesting to watch


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone hope you're all ok?

Im feeling bit better today after god night's sleep, should be back to normal by tomorrow.
Ive been off to Cardiff today to do a bit of shopping.  Decided to go on the train to save on parking.  What a nightmare should have driven.  I parked the car in the train station and paid the fee then paid for my train ticket and then was told that i needed to get on the bus which would take an hr or wait for the next train in half an hour which would also take an hr as it was going everywhere!!!
It only takes me 20 mins in the car!!!  I was not best pleased.
Decided to forfit the return ticket and asked dh to take me home as he was in Cardiff working.

Kara your mother's right you  must take your pain killers regulary even if you dont feel in pain, dont forget you've been to theatre and it will take a while for it all to heal.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o my jule you must of been fuming thank god hubby came to rescue you   !  wheres everyone hiding


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all  

Jule, what a nightmare with the train.  I think if it'd been me I'd have forfitted both tickets and got back in the car!

Miriam, how are you doing? Glad the nursery is done.

I'm feeling excited and nervous at the same time - start stimms on Monday!


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Jule - I would have been fed up also with the train system.  Good job Stu was close at hand.

Kara - Take care of yourself and take the painkillers otherwise when you feel the pain you will become    stressed.

Miriam - Not long to wait for the new arrival, glad nursery is finished. Rest and relax.

Cardifflaura - Good luck with tx

Ebonie and Andi - How ae you both?

I have had a day chilling today....lovely.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had the best nights sleep ive had for ages last night, i only woke once

well today is my mums birthday and the day i start the pill woo hoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats great Kara things must seem more real now that you are on the road with your meds.  Hope you are feeling pain free.

Laura not long now for you. You must only be very slightly behind me.  We will be on our 2 ww nearly together.

Miriam not long now.  Bet you cant belive you are nearly there.  Does it feel closer now the nursery is finished?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Can i have more bubbles please....


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

There u go Jule 

Kara im so pleased ur on ur way again hun x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara how are you. good to hear that you have started the pill your on your way now!!

how is everyone it seems quiet on here lately.

well its first jab tonight, i'm a little nervous but i'm sure once i've done it it will all come back to me.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Queenie good luck with ur jab hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks

how are you.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

im ok thanks hun, bit tired but ok lol. u excited for this cycle?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i am excited but a little nervous just hope we get to go all the way through to e/t and would love to get loads of embies so we can freeze some. i'm trying to stay as relaxed as poss. 

are you all ready for the arrival of your twins.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Queenie, how did your jab go?  Once you get back into it itll be part of your evening routine again.  It all slots back into place.

Kelly glad your feeling ok, thanks for the bubbles.  What is your due date?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i do my jabs at 9.00

yes it is quiet around here lately. how are you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im fine thanks.  Have had a tiring couple of weeks.  Been working lots of extra shifts for money.  Plan to only do my day job this week.  Looking forward to having 3-4 weeks off after this week.  Think i will prob need to start doing some of my study for my dissertation for masters.  Still not started it at least it will take my mind off the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i hope you get to have some rest this week. 

sounds like a nice long break (3-4 weeks) what have you got planned.

i can't wait for my easter break ( which will be my 2ww as well)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Got nothing planned apart from relaxing and   that my embryos are nestling in lots of


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all   kara you are on the road now...  queenie good luck for your jab   jule it feels very strange having bedroom ready even jeff said its like its not really happning..but im begining to think there is an real actual baby in my belly


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet you wont quite believe it til you've got the baby in your arms.  Not long now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long at all 5 weeks and 10 days if i go over    you are right i think because its took so long to get to this stage.. i wont fully believe till shes here and i bring her home    what date have you got for et?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No date yet they said the week of the 16th.  I have a scan on fri to check the lining and they will tell me which day next week it will be. Cant believe im at this stage again, time passes so quickly.  Just hoping 3rd time lucky...I keep thinking of you and your BFP


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

exactly it certainly can happen ..and mine was 3rd time lucky..bet you cant wait to get your frosties back on board


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes im quite excited now and bit nervous both at same time, just hoping this time will be it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too ...be praying for bfps all round you all deserve it so much


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you coming on Thur?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good night all, off to watch rest of dancing on ice in bed and then piers interviewing Katie Price-should be good interview.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, how was your 1st jab?  

Jule, hurrah, a 2ww buddy!  I am booked in for EC week of 23rd March. Going for my stimms scan 16th March so will know more then I guess. Although it worked for me last time I am also hoping for 3rd time lucky!  We won't be doing anymore tx so it's just got to work.   

Miriam, it's amazing that it's so near for you now.  Have you got names in mind?  (Don't tell me if you want to keep it quiet!)

Kara, glad you had a great nights sleep.  Not long til Thursday now.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

any one having probs on here tonight im missing the new sign when theres new posts    i might be coming thur to meet u just have to sort out lifts .. laura im thinking of mya for a name ..in italian it means much wanted child


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls the stitches are out whay hay , the belly button one bleed a little but at least i can have a lovely deep bath now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, Mya is a lovely name

Kara, glad you can have a proper bath, lol!
What do you have on Thurs, follow up with Mr G and dates appt?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Miriam I agree Mya is lovely

Kara how ur belly now?

Laura how it going hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

those bottles are a pain and i found you need to be gentle with them

i cried today!!! weird i know

yes thursday is an appointment with mr g to go over the op and one to get dates etc etc


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great Kara you will be on count down then.  Just read your other post its weird to think April will be your last meet before tx after all this time waiting.  For me ill know the outcome of mine !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

time is flying isn;t it

its scary and exciting too, if feels so real now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you have managed the menpur bottle laura without injury    its very scary last meet up 4 me without baby ...hopefully you will all be pregnant next meet


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey all new to all this starting icsi in oct at ivf wales be nice to chat to u all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board jo  .. you will find loads of help here also check out the meet up thread ..we are meeting up this thur


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all, just popping in quickly to say "hello!". I'm an old timer, but haven't been on here for quite some time. Wishing all of you all the luck in the world.
Annette x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi netty ..i see your a mum to twins are they from ivf wales


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello jo and netty   is ee you ahev found ur way here  
wil be nice to chat to you both   

Girls we are having a meet on thursday if u would like to come you are more than welcome


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome jo and netty, im pretty sure i have spoken to jo

im not having a good day

i have belly cramps from the lactalose im taking as i need to go to the loo and a bloody cold sore has appear, thnk i over did it yesterday, so im sat in bed feeling very sorry for myself


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

((hugs)) Kara, take it easy.

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Not going to be able to make the meet on Thurs I'm afraid Ebonie, but will certainly like to come along one day. Thats assuming its ok for me to bring my two monkeys with me?

Hello Miriam, yes I have ICSI twin daughters. They were actually "made" in the Bristol centre for reproductive medicine ( I think they are called something else now?). We started off in the Heath, then went to Singleton, then to Bristol. Long story why, but it was the best move for us that we could have made.
The girls then decided to put in an appearence 2 months early, and we were shipped to Worcester as the Royal Glam didn't have any neonatal cots. But again thats another story!

Hope to catch up with you all soon.
Annette x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi everyone

hope your all ok, welcome to the newbies   we are a friendly bunch over here xx

Kara..    what have i told you about taking it easy young lady, you really have to take good care of your body and give it a chance to heal, a few days in bed for you to rest will do you good x i know you get bored but its for the best    !!   

love to everyone else, sorry no time for personals, hopework to do in time for social worker on Thursday xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome netty and jo.

kara take care of yourself and don't over to do it. get lots of rest.

hi to everyone. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the good news is, im feeling a little better.....farting like a trooper hehe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your feeling better tonight kara ..rest up    popsi i bet its like being back at school with all this homework ... least the reward will be worth it


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Glad your ok I have been thinking of you, you make sure that you get plenty of rest.

take care

No news on a match for us yet. 

crazybabe


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening ladies, welcome Jo & Netty
Kara, glad you're feeling better
Hope things are going well popsi?

Hi Em, Queenie and everyone else

I'm on countdown to having 2 weeks off work!  Only 3 days to go.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you laura ..bet you cant wait for your time off   are you not able to come to meet on thur?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, can't wait and it's good as my stimms scans etc will be next week so no sneaking off work to go to the clinic.

Work is mad busy at the moment. I'm in Birmingham thurs so won't get back in time to get over to Bridgend.  Shame as I'd love to catch up with everyone.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

No news here

Glad your farting like a trooper Kara it means something on the  move

See you all tomorrow, i will be a little late as i can't get off work any earlier than 3.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

i have had movement but feel rubbish and have a bad belly. im so tired too and a little emotional. maybe this is down to the pill, i really don't know

im questioning things that i haven;t before, there is so much i wanted do and can't. my house is a tip. the garden needs sorting too


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara i really do think u need to rest as much as you dont want to and have things to do... Think positive and tomorrow will be here in no time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think ive just lost the plot today


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

for you Kara, hope you feel a bit better tomorrow with your appt's


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara you are prob still tired and emotional from your op ... what times appoinment tomorrow?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have an appointment with mr g at 11 and one with the nurses at 2pm

its gona be a busy day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it is an early start too ..you will be knackered at the meet ..i will be there for 4


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will probably be there at 4ish too 

if im too knackered i will just leave earlier


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

What are you going to do in between your two appt's Kara?  That's a lot of hanging around at the hospital!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona meet jule for a coffee and then might nip and have a look around asda at the junction on the m4

i doubt i will be in before 1130am then meet jules and go off at 1230 for an hour, is easier to get it all done in one day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I didn't have such a mega busy day tomorrow I'd have come and had a coffee wtih you too as I'm only 5 mins drive from the UHW.  Hope all goes really well with both appointments.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks and maybe next time im there we can do coffee

it would be great to see you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for today Kara.

Today is my DP's birthday so going to spoil him rotten. Well after I've been to get my hair coloured! It is also our 5 year anniversary of starting TTC! Don't feel so down about it this year because tx is very close and at last feel that something is being done to give a glimmer of hope. Also after having the pleasure of coming here for support it makes me appreciate that 5 years is a relatively short time, even if it does feel like forever!

Hope you are all well today and you have a fab meet tonight. x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, hope you have a lovely time with your DP and that your hair colouring goes to plan!  5 years is a long time TTC, it's been 6 for me although it's flown by very fast.  Once you start with formal tx (I did lots of alternative stuff for a few years) then it does feel more positive I think as you're a big step closer.  When do you start? Are you doing IVF first?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Laura  Hmm the first time I have coloured my hair in about 6 years!! My hairdresser kindly told me that I have got quite a few whites coming through lol

6 years a long time Laura.

Yeah straight to ICSI. Doing the short protocol and baseline week monday so time will fly now esp cos going away for 5  before.

How are you feeling in the middle of your tx? Loads of luck to you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long now pix..hope you and hubby had a nice day ..laura when you due for a scan next ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely time, thanks Miriam.

How are you feeling? Not long now. Are you all ready for the arrival of your little princess?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls.. is anyone watching Jades wedding


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes pops i am got it on living +1 ...very sad ...she looks beautifull love her    pix i am ready as i will ever be just hoping the end bits not to scary


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well get the tissues for the 2nd half i have not stopped    bless her x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you were right ...speeches and pictures were real sad..shes so brave


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didn;t watch as i wasn't home lol

kinda glad really as im crying enough as it is lately.....mad or what


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Helloo Girls

I was in hospital overnight as my bp was high (again) and had protein, blood and sugar in my wee and my bloods where showing signs of pre eclamsia. The babies are fine just me lol... Just wanted to see what was happning with Kara and can see not long to go for you hun yayayayayay... Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg hun im glad you and babies are ok

thanks for popping in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

comic relief is making me cry


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its so sad makes us realise how lucky we are in some ways    kelly glad you 3 are ok   do you have to go back or is midwife going to keep an eye on you?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Miriam, i have the mw coming out everyother day

Kara are you ok?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Any news on Ravan yet?  I was sure after thur she was gonna have it that night!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Glad to hear twins are doing ok. Hope they are looking after you!!!

Love
Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news yet on ravan, her hubby will call me when there is news

my bet is the 18th lol

im so excited for her too

my friend said to me last night can i believe im cycling very soon and if i were injecting i would see now as cycling, mad but it doesn't feel real, im really relaxed about it all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kelly, glad you're ok and that the babies are fine.  Hope you don' t have anymore probs like that.  Not long now!

Miriam, I'm back from my first stimms scan on Monday. Just hoping for lots of lovely follies!!  Can't feel anything but feel positive.

What's everyone up to today?  DH is going to the pub for rugby (on strict orders to have no more than 2 pints! That's ok isn't it??).  I am going to colour my hair later as i have lots of white bits, lol.  

Is it ok to colour my hair during stimms?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mu dh is off to pub as well but he can drink as much as he like as we are using frozen sperm this time. think 2 pints is fine hun.

think it would be ok to colour during stimms and would not myself colour after et.

i'm off to asda later to do weekly shop ( how exciting   )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never coloured my hair dueing stimms but it would be better to have it done then rather than when pregnant due to hair changes after that special bfp

i think its very much a personal choice and if ever concerned about anything call the clinic and ask

i have been on this road for way too long and i for one will not stop life for ivf, ivf is a big part of my life but not the only part

hair dyes now are not as harmful as in the good old days and bleach in the most severe, also if you have foils this does not touch the scalp so this is deffo no problem


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara. I am going to dye it tomorrow, it's one of the 10 min permanent colours. The grey bits are getting a bit too much and as you say after my BFP (  ) I won't be able to colour it.  That happened to me when I was pg and my hair looked awful.


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All, I'm slowly working out what stage of tx etc you are at! I'm sure I'll catch up at some point lol!

Just wanted to pop in to send some (((hugs))) to Cardifflaura. I just read your signature and I am so sorry to read about your precious little angel. 

And also to say "twins are fab!" to Kelly G. Look after yourself chick and I hope the rest of your pregnancy is long and boring!

Much love and good luck vibes to you all.
Annette x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

netty hiya hun

we do talk alot......keep an eye on the tickers to see where we are all at


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I watched Jade the wedding today, oh my god how sad.  what a brave girl, i feel so so sorry for her.


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

I have missed all that. The tv gets hogged by my two monkeys!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i googled her name today and read that yesterday was a very bad day and they expect the end soon and i have to admit i sobbed

poor jade......

i haven't watched the wedding


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it may be on again this week as the run up to the wedding is on tom on living.  Its very sad the paper said today that they cant see her living until tue..


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Its such a horrible illness. I lost my father to cancer. It affects far too many people.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i know its awful.  I lost my step mum 2 years ago and it brings it all back.  Those last few weeks in hospital where her pain couldnt be controlled, it was awful.  Hopefully Jade is pain free, so sad she is leaving her 2 little boys and Jack.  Cant possibly imagine how she must be feeling.


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

It just doeesn't bear thinking of. Things like this certainly give me a good old swift boot up the backside and gets things into perspective for me.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes i know what you mean,me too.  We are very lucky to have our health


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Right thats me finished for the night. Off to do some exciting cleaning(!) Catch up with you all soon.
xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoy your cleaning done a lot of mine earlier so i could sit down and watching dancing on ice this evening and wild at heart.  im enjoying sun night tv at mo.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did some cleaning earlier

im stuffing my face lol

spent this afternoon is my parents garden with the kids which was fab


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kelly, I can't believe how far gone you are.

Kara, hope tomorrow goes well, your first day back.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I just had a lovely dominoes pizza....yum yum...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't like pizza lol

im snacking on avocado and sweet chilli sauce


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mmm .im eating loads of junk just had 2 packs crisps and am now seeing of an easter egg


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your'll get fat


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmmmm lovely i love chocolate, just thinking of have some creme eggs in fridge may go and get one...


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Jade wedding on living tv now if anyone wanted to watch it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona attempt to watch


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not finding it very sad which i suppose is a good thing considering its a wedding


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i found the programme heartbreaking, DH came home from work and seen the mess on me and thought something really bad had happened to me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not watching anymore incase it gets really sad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara its probably best.. i found the first hour ok, but the second one was very very sad xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

poor jade i feel so bad for her and her poor sons love them ...i hope shes not in pain


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Netty  

Miriam, I love easter eggs! It's the way the chocolate is thin and curved....  You should eat what you like now in your last few weeks. 

Kara, hope work goes ok this week hun

Hi Jule & Andi

I've eaten a huge chinese tonight


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you cant beat easter eggs the choc is diffrent dont know why  lol im not worrying about my weight im using it as an excuse to pig out..ive only put stone on so im doing well


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Only a stone miriam im gutted lol ive put on sooo much, i cant wait to go back to the gym when my fattys are out lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

work isn't too bad but i have to do an afternoon of ironing nwow


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies! Well I'm a bit lost tonight. Our Monkeys usually don't go to bed until we do, but about 6 o'clock they came in grubby from playing in the garden, so I popped them in the bath and they both fell asleep while I was drying their hair! They are still there now. Me and DH don't know what to do with ourselves!

BTW I luuuurve easter eggs too.....or any form of chocolate for that matter!

hope you have all had a good day. Catch you later.

Annette


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly i had already put 1 stone 8lb  on before i was pregnant of steroids and last go ..so add the stone since im pregnant im not doing that well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive heard from ravan and no news yet but she is getting uncomfy now

im writing this message here and not in the pregnancy chat as im sure you all wana know


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh poor sod ... my guess was yesterday so im wrong lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening ladies.  I haven't met Ravan but glad she's doing ok. Hope her wait isn't too much longer.

Hope everyone is ok?

Lush weather again today, it feels like spring!  Have ditched my boots and started wearing wedges instead.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it was a lovley day today ..i was out garden most of afternoon trying to tidy it up...i love it when the weathers nice


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Its been lovely out the last few days havent it, miriam you should have been chilling out in garden    
I took lucy and j for a walk it was lovel lucy was in the water i didnt thik it was that warm lol j said i should have brought his bathers lol i said feel the water lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone watching 18 pregnant school's?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no what channel is it on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bbc

im having a good day today and feel really happy , have decide on 3 to 4 days off after transfer and luke is being great


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think the weather helps us to feel better. glad to hear you are having some time off to rest after transfer. i have week of transfer off and 2 weeks after as it will be school easter hols. so it has fallen at a good time for me.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope im not watching that kara im not in the mood to watch stuff like that,
Im watching mistresses   much more normal  

Glad your having a good day kara  
queenie how are you ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

by the time i go back to work embryo would have implanted (pma pma)

emma you ok huni?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm ok thanks ( have terrible spots on my face at moment - putting it down to suprecur and af) didn't have a good weekend felt really down and negative about this cycle, but feel better today. so much so that i have booked an acupuncture app for friday- decided to give it a go.

mistresses is fab isn't it, i'm recording it to watch later.

think the weather cheered me up to day especially as i spent most of the day out side working with a group of children


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie down reg sucks with a capital S. i have down regged 6 times in total and each time i have been a nightmare


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

last time though i felt fine and can't remember having any symptoms. don't no if each go can affect you differently.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes each go can be different hun. i have found thing different each cycle plus you no longer have the excited and ignorance of a first cycle

i loved my first cycle even though i down regged for 5 weeks, i was so excited


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

QUeenie every time i down reg my face is terrible.  I have loads of spots and this time wasnt any different. My face was like a pizza....

Anyone watching holloway prison on itv


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what channel as this 18 pregnant school girls is boring


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers for that girls.agree with not having the excitment of the first go. i think as well having the news that sil is pregnant in the week had made me down as well all weekend, but have perked up now.

not able to watch tv as computer is in a room on it s own. so wish i had a laptop. is it any good jule


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im watching HTV the girls are really rough, good though to see the inside of the prison and see what its really like.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie you so need a laptop hun lol, i need a new one really as mine is falling apart


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I had mine for xmas dont know what i done before, i love it im on it most evenings its so easy and convenient


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have borrowed my mums before and i loved it. just can't afford one at moment. dh would love a wii instead.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do a deal he gets a wii and you get a laptop lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my DH a playstation man.  He got playstation 3, hes in the other room on that and im in here on laptop.  Its funny we both got our toys!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke has a ps2 and an x box, the wii is more mine lol

he is down the unit playing with cars


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh has already got a playstation 3 can't see why he needs a wii as well.

does any one no when i will get my big bill from the clinic, thought i would have had it by now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you should get it before egg collection


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie dont know when we had private appts the bills came very quickly within a week.

Kara is your DH playing with your drifting cars or are they toy cars?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will look forward to it arriving then lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

mmmm yes lets hope its not a nasty shock


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no jule he is playing with our drift cars, hoping to get a drift day before ivf but if we need to go away its expensive and we are hoping a local one will be sorted 

so we stopping in this thread lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes we'll stay here.

Does he do all the work on the cars himself?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fine by me. won't be able to chat for much longer i go to bed soon. like to listen to my yoga relaxation tape for going to sleep.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok will chat soon.  goodnight sweet dreams


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah he does everything he can himself and i help too when i can be bothered

he has just got home....stinking hehe

queenie does it work?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god these girls are really bad, are you watching it.  The one keeps trying to kill herself


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching stormchasers now which is brill

i would love to storm chase lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

what side is that on?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it sometimes helps me to relax and fall asleep, my yoga teacher made the tape for those who wanted to do yoga during the summer hos when there are no classes.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thats good how long is it for.  do you find your totally relaxed after it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

channel 520 on sky its on for another 10mins and then eastenders for me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

on one side of tape is the yoga session and on the other is her relaxation part. not sure how long relaxation bit is as i usually fall asleep.

kara you seem to like fast and dangerours things. i'm the complete opposite hate most things fast even fair ground rides


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love fast things if im in control, i hate sitting on the back on a motorbike and luke is now borrowing my dads. i did get one of my own but a 125cc wasn't fast enough so sold it for ivf lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

the things we do for ivf. will you get a faster motorbike


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh just looked cant get that channel only pay for the basic package.  Ill carry on with the prisons.

Sounds good tape queenie.  I get nervous with fast things but cant resist having a go even if i dont try again!! Went to Florida some years ago and was really nervous but had to have a go at the rides, enjoy the axdrenaline rush.  Do you like other fast things Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate roller coasters as i think im gona die and horses are nasty things 

jule i will take you drifting once we have our babies lol.

i doubt i will bother with getting another bike as it would mean doing my licence which is expensive and i would ride pregnant

i ve done drag racing again in my car and i love some fair rides, would love to do a parachute jump too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey that would be good to go with you drifting stu would also love that.  I bought him a formula 2 racing day for his birthday one year in pembrey, he loved it.

Im not keen on horses i got bucked on one when i was younger.

Stu had a motorbike he sold it bout 2 years ago as i needed a car.  He loves motorbikes, he had R6, im sure hell buy another in the future.  I didnt like it on the bike, prefer the car, where theres a shell to protect me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have to go now and rub moisturizer into dh back scar. 

lovely to chat to you both.

all the best for tomorrow jule will be thinking of you.

nite both x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite nite lovely to chat, will keep you posted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night queenie have a good sleep and relax

i should really go soon but jule i will stay and keep you company while luke is cooking pudding or something


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

no dont worry you go if you want i should go now and have a earlyish night.

Its been lovely to chat, nice to take my mind off things.

Ill text you tom.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im ok hun, im off work tomorrw gona spend the day with my mum, might even treat myself


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh nice are you off shopping?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah 

me and my mum always have a laugh shopping, im pretty rubbish at shopping though


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh nice i love shopping.  Where will you go?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gosh you been chatting lol my lap tops buggered ive had to come back on big puter which i had fixed last weekend...not as comfy here as on my setee


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh theres a shame Miriam i know i hate going upstairs on the other computer cant lounge on settee, always feel so uncomfortable up there.  How are you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they are such gossips lol

how ya doing hunni?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol im still in lounge so its not to bad but i like my feet up   im fine tired but feeling  good   are you getting exited jule? ..im sure your frosties will defrost fine


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes excited and nervous.  Lyndon thought they would defrost ok, so fingers crossed.  Glad your feeling ok.

Off to bed now girls.  DH just got the water ready.  Speak to you tom.  Nite Nite


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night and sweet dreams

im sure it will be fine, lyndon knows his stuff

im gona get off too as im shattered


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ni night girls wishing you loads of luck ..get those embies back home!  xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had a lovely day with my mum and now i should be doing some housework but can't be bothered yet, deal or no deal is on

i have burst into tears a few times today over reading things and reading the news


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, the pill is really causing you problems isn't it hun?  Glad you had a good day with your Mum


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Kara is there any chance they can change the pill to a different one, it obviously isnt agreeing with you.

Did you buy anything shopping?  Where did you go?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah its pointless changing i only have 4 weeks left omg only lol

i went to haverfordwest and brought my mum a new top for mothers dayonce she let me

i brought food lol and that was it, im rubbish at shopping


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It sounds nice, i love shopping and generally having a look around.  I havent been to haverfordwest for years.  Is there still plenty of shops there.

Bet your mum was pleased with her tops. Glad your day went well.  

4 weeks hopefully they will pass really quickly for you, its not really that long now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah my mum was chuffed i love her so much and miss our days out as we don't get as many now due to shift patterns

the shops are ok ish

yeah 4 weeks is not long at all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I love shopping too but have put off buying clothes lately in case of BFP and them not fitting!  

Kara, I used to have lovely days shopping with my mum before she moved to France a couple of years ago.  It was my favourtie thing to do with her.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Aah there's lovely.  Its never been like that with my mum.  I suppose we do other things and we speak every night.  

Laura i went looking at clothes last night and decided against   for a BFP aswell


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have quite a few mat clothes from last time.  I got really fat quickly so couldn't fit my jeans past 8 weeks lol.
I'm just hoping I get the chance to wear them again


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god Laura you did put on weight quickly    Hopefully another 2 months and you will be back in them.

What are you doing are you resting.  Im sitting in bed on here and watching telly.  WOrried i wont be relaxing enough!!  I think this 2 weeks is gonna be a long time im gonna be worried of every twitch incase i have over stretched etc.  Its an awful time really isnt it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you ask clinic what you should and shouldn't do?

i really believe that if its gona work it will


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Deep down Kara i also belive that but when you dont want to do anything to ruin it i think you can sometimes be a bit more irrational and protective.

They did say not to eat anything i havent eaten before and to eat blandish foods so that i dont get a bad belly and diarrhoea.  They said the cramping will make the uterus contract and that wont help.  Last time i had terrible diarrhoea and cramps so who knows that may not have helped.

Kara are you back in work tom?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am watching Waterloo Rd and online!  DH is out watching the football. 

I am not planning on resting after today, although I won't overdo it.  Tomorrow is DH last day off work so we're going into town for lunch and perhaps a little shopping for him. (He has decided he wants a lumberjack shirt, as now back in fashion.  I'm thinking mid-life crisis  )  Then Friday I am meeting a friend for lunch.  

I'm not going to rush about but will just do nice things.

What are your plans Jule?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im off work tomorrow again , hoping the day is nice

i know exactly what you mean jule

they make me laugh, they have never had cyclogest have they lol, it gave me back cramps

i better go and give luke some attention lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive decided not to drive, i havent driven on any of the others.  We are planning to go to Tenby on Friday for weekend with my sis and her family so may still go will see how i am feeling.
Ive got lots of friends visiting in the evenings but no plans really for day.  My friend from work is coming down next wed and will prob take me out to mcarthur glen but got nothing else planned.
What about you Laura any other plans


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think everyone should do what they are comfy with doing and have no regrets


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't have any plans for next week.  I will probably just have a lie in every day, go for coffee (or decaf tea in my case!) and shopping/looking at shops most days.  I want to go to the cinema and see Marley & Me.  Was thinking of going on my own one afternoon next week.
I went to see Mamma Mia on my own in my last 2ww and it was fab. that was my first time at the cinema on my own.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes your right Kara.  Hope you got my text?

Laura what time were you in hosp, i was thinking of you and wndered if you were there with me.  We will have to exchange numbers if we are there again at same time.  Are you and anybody else on ********, we can put faces to names then.  I am look me up


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh id like to see that Laura, ive never been on my own, bet its really quiet in the day.  Where do you go down the bay?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was in at 8.30am to drop off DH's sample.  Then went back in 11am and left just after 12 noon.
Were you there then? It seemed really quiet and I think there were just 2 other ladies there.

I am on ******** although never really use it.  How do I look you up?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you feel up to it we could see the film together next week?  I am happy to pick you up. We could go to Nantgarw.  Is that near you?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura i sent you a PM


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just replied to you. 

Where is everyone else tonight?  Hope everyone is ok??


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura everyone else got better things to be doing lol.  We are gonna be the only people on here for next 2 weeks


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you're right.

Are you doing cyclogest twice per day?  I was given the choice so not sure whether to do 1 or 2 per day.  Think I may do 2 to give best chance - although not really sure whether it actually makes a difference!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im doing 2 so there would be no harm, you may as well try.  Im also gonna drink pomegranite juice and eat brazil nuts.  Im taking baby asprin aswell


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Think i will do 2 a day.  May as well and last time I didn't get any nasty side effects.

I am drinking pineapple juice. What does pomegranate juice do?  

I stopped taking baby aspirin on monday after IVF cancelled.  I was taking it as it is supposed to improve response but didn't work for me.  Is it good to take now for implantation as well?  Perhaps I should start taking it again.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i think so cause it keeps the blood nice and thin.  I said to clinic about it and they said to continue.  I know people who have caught naturally and used asprin.

I dont know about pomegranite juice, on our last meet the girls said they did have a glass a day.  Lisa did and look she pregnant so ill try anything  Im sure pineapple juice does the same


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Think I'll stick to pineapple as I don't fancy pomegranate juice.  I'm allergic to nuts so brazils are out for me.

Just did my first cyclogest!

Think I'll start the baby aspirin again.  Won't do any harm and may just help. I know that Miriam also took it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh never stick to what you know.  Im starting to get used to them. Just think 12 weeks of those bullets lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am off to bed now, can't keep my eyes open. 

Jule, has been lovely chatting with you & look forward to meeting up next week


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite nite see you next week.  I wont be long either


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all ..ive had real busy day shoppin all afternoon so am knackered tonight! baby asprin is the one thing i hadnt done before so its definetly worth a try


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

What a terrible night sleep.  I spent most of the night awake, either to go to the toilet or sweating!!!  I was so hot.  Probably after such a long day yesterday my mind couldnt settle even though i was shattered.  Prob will go to bed early tonight and hopefully get a good night's sleep.

How is everyone else?

How are you Laura?

How are you Kara, any improvement with the pill.  I notice your new thread.

Lisa how you feeling, any nausea?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could be the steriods hun

have they give you prednisolone or dexamethsone?

the pill is getting on my nerves , its the crying that is driving me crazy lol


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All, just popped on for a quick catch up with you.

On the topic of what/what not to do while having tx. I have horses (btw, whats not to like about them??!! ) about 4 days after my ET I got kicked accross the stable by one. Landed flat on my back on the floor. I spent the rest of the first week convinced that I had just completely blown our chances. Then the second week trying to give myself a swift boot up the backside, thinking that the poor embies would think they were not wanted with all this negative feeling....Anyway, the girls were the result! 

Not that I would actually recommend doing that to yourself, it did make me think that there didn't seem to be much you could do to stop it working if it was going to ifgwim? My first 2 ICSI's failed dismally and I did everything right, or so I thought.

Good luck to you all, I have everything crossed for you.

Annette x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

annette thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Annette that gives us all a bit more hope.  I so want it to work that i dont want to do anything i shoudnt.  Although i do know that if its gonna work it dont matter what i do.  I keep thinking what if they fell out after the procedure  

Im taking prednisolone Kara 5mgs so 1 tablet a day started last night.  
It seems like im a totally druggie at mo.  I have so many tablets to take, metformin 3 times a day 4 progynova, 1 asprin and 1 prednisolone daily


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh not forgetting 2 pessaries a day as well!!


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Julie, I had to smile at your worry about them falling out....If I could have, I swear I'd have had my feet tied up to the ceiling for the 2 weeks! They assured me they wouldn't fall out even if I jumped up and down....I wasn't so sure!
Its such a stressful time. Although it was 5 years ago for me, I can still remember just how it felt. 

One piece of advice the clinic gave me was to be nice to myself. That really helped me. I did what I wanted to do, when I wanted to do it and didn't feel guilty about it. 

Ahh the pessaries...don't you just luv 'em


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know i say about them falling out but you know, i know they cant but i think becuase its all wet from the saline that doesnt help 
I was so nervous to go to the toilet incase i strained too much      I was never like this last time but i think becuase i bled after day 10 im anxious about that.
We are due to go away for the weekend with my sis and her husband and 2 children.  We had said we wouldnt go but the more i think about it the more i think i need to go to take my mind off things.  Otherwise DH will go to work (hes self employed and normally works weekends) and ill be here on my own - thinking....or should i say worrying....
I just rang him and told him your story, i think it is good to hear stories like yours


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181849.0


----------

